# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  با این درصدها چه رشته ای قبول میشم؟

## pezeshki94

سلام دوستان....


این درصد های کنکور 89 تجربی داخل کشور بنده هست... لطفا بهم کمک کنید تا بدونم چه رشته ای قبول میشم؟

ادبیات : 48%
عربی : 48%
دینی : 60%
زبان : 48%

ریاضی: 40%
زیست : 54%
فیزیک : 50%
شیمی: 40%

رشته هایی که خیلی دوست دارم  ( به ترتیب علاقه )

الف - بینایی سنجی
ب- فیزیوتراپی
ج- داروسازی
د-پزشکی

آیا با این درصد ها میتونم یکی از رشته های بالا رو در هر شهری قبول بشم؟؟

خیلی ممنون

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان....
> 
> 
> این درصد های کنکور 89 تجربی داخل کشور بنده هست... لطفا بهم کمک کنید تا بدونم چه رشته ای قبول میشم؟
> 
> ادبیات : 48%
> عربی : 48%
> دینی : 60%
> زبان : 48%
> ...


بزن کانون بهت میگه

----------


## MAHSA

> سلام دوستان....
> 
> 
> این درصد های کنکور 89 تجربی داخل کشور بنده هست... لطفا بهم کمک کنید تا بدونم چه رشته ای قبول میشم؟
> 
> ادبیات : 48%
> عربی : 48%
> دینی : 60%
> زبان : 48%
> ...


گروه آزمایشی
 	--------- 	ریاضی 	تجربی 	انسانی 	زبان 	هنر
سهمیه
 	--------- 	منطقه 1 	منطقه 2 	منطقه 3



ادبیات

زمین شناسی

شیمی


عربی

ریاضی




دین و زندگی

زیست شناسی




زبان

فیزیک






*حدود نمره اکتسابی: 9010*
*حدود رتبه اکتسابی: 5000-4500*

----------


## MAHSA

> سلام دوستان....
> 
> 
> این درصد های کنکور 89 تجربی داخل کشور بنده هست... لطفا بهم کمک کنید تا بدونم چه رشته ای قبول میشم؟
> 
> ادبیات : 48%
> عربی : 48%
> دینی : 60%
> زبان : 48%
> ...


رشته
دانشگاه
توضیحات

۱
۱۰۹۰۳
هوشبری
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران (روزانه)


۲
۱۲۰۷۵
دکتری حرفه ای دندانپزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گیلان - رشت (پردیس خودگردان)
عدم تعهد خوابگاه محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان واقع در بندر انزلی

۳
۱۰۸۹۸
کارشناسی تکنولوژی پرتودرمانی (رادیو تراپی)
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران (روزانه)


۴
۱۲۰۵۲
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی سمنان (پردیس خودگردان)
ظرفیت مازاد با اخذ شهریه

۵
۱۲۰۶۲
دکتری حرفه ای دندانپزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل تا پایان دوره علوم پایه شیراز واقع در شهرک صدرا

۶
۱۰۶۶۷
علوم ازمایشگاهی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان (روزانه)


۷
۲۴۱۰۸
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بجنورد (پردیس خودگردان)
ظرفیت مازاد با اخذ شهریه

۸
۱۰۸۷۴
کارشناسی ساخت پروتزهای دندانی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز (روزانه)


۹
۱۱۰۹۳
علوم ازمایشگاهی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران (روزانه)


۱۰
۱۱۱۰۴
کارشناسی تکنولوژی پرتو شناسی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران (روزانه)


۱۱
۱۱۰۹۵
علوم تغذیه
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران (روزانه)


۱۲
۱۲۰۴۴
دکتری حرفه ای دندانپزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی جندی شاپور -اهواز (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل تا پایان دوره علوم پایه ابادان-مابقی انتقال به اهواز

۱۳
۱۰۷۰۳
علوم ازمایشگاهی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران - تهران (روزانه)


۱۴
۱۹۰۶۳
روانشناسی - بالینی
دانشگاه تهران (روزانه)


۱۵
۱۰۷۰۶
کارشناسی تکنولوژی پرتو شناسی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران - تهران (روزانه)


۱۶
۱۰۴۲۸
دکتری حرفه ای دامپزشکی
دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد (روزانه)


۱۷
۱۹۱۹۹
علوم قضایی
دانشگاه علوم قضایی و خدمات اداری دادگستری - تهران (روزانه)
دارای شرایط خاص،توضیحات در بخش پیوستهای انتهای دفترچه

۱۸
۱۲۰۶۹
دکتری حرفه ای دندانپزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه

۱۹
۱۳۴۴۶
کارشناسی ساخت پروتزهای دندانی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گلستان - گرگان (روزانه)


۲۰
۲۴۱۰۹
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بیرجند (پردیس خودگردان)
ظرفیت مازاد با اخذ شهریه

۲۱
۱۰۳۳۸
دکتری حرفه ای دامپزشکی
دانشگاه شیراز (روزانه)


۲۲
۱۲۰۴۰
دکتری حرفه ای داروسازی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه واقع در تهران

۲۳
۱۹۱۳۵
روانشناسی
دانشگاه شهید بهشتی - تهران (روزانه)


۲۴
۱۰۶۶۸
علوم تغذیه
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان (روزانه)


۲۵
۱۲۰۲۰
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اراک (پردیس خودگردان)
ظرفیت مازاد با اخذ شهریه

۲۶
۱۳۴۴۷
کارشناسی ساخت پروتزهای دندانی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یزد (روزانه)


۲۷
۱۱۰۹۲
شنوایی شناسی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران (روزانه)


۲۸
۱۲۰۵۱
دکتری حرفه ای دندانپزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زنجان (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه

۲۹
۱۲۰۷۱
دکتری حرفه ای دندانپزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه (پردیس خودگردان)
کرمانشاه محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه

۳۰
۱۲۰۲۳
دکتری حرفه ای دندانپزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اردبیل (پردیس خودگردان)
فاقد خوابگاه-ممنوعیت انتقال و مهمانی محل-تحصیل پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه

۳۱
۱۲۰۲۹
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران - تهران (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل منطقه ویژه اقتصادی پیام واقع در کرج

۳۲
۱۲۰۶۵
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی قزوین (پردیس خودگردان)
ظرفیت مازاد با اخذ شهریه

۳۳
۲۴۱۱۴
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی سبزوار (پردیس خودگردان)
ظرفیت مازاد با اخذ شهریه

۳۴
۱۲۰۵۴
دکتری حرفه ای داروسازی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی تهران (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه واقع در تهران

۳۵
۱۱۶۲۶
دکتری حرفه ای دامپزشکی
دانشگاه تهران (شبانه)
شهریه بر اساس مصوبه هیئت رییسه دانشگاه

۳۶
۱۰۷۰۲
شنوایی شناسی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران - تهران (روزانه)


۳۷
۱۰۱۴۵
زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی - علوم سلولی مولکولی
دانشگاه تهران (روزانه)


۳۸
۱۲۰۲۴
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارومیه (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه

۳۹
۲۴۱۲۱
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی لرستان - خرم اباد (پردیس خودگردان)
ظرفیت مازاد با اخذ شهریه

۴۰
۲۴۱۱۲
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشکده علوم پزشکی دزفول (پردیس خودگردان)
ظرفیت مازاد با اخذ شهریه

۴۱
۱۰۲۵۳
دکتری حرفه ای دامپزشکی
دانشگاه سمنان (روزانه)


۴۲
۱۲۰۷۶
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مازندران - ساری (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان واقع در رامسر

۴۳
۱۲۰۷۴
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گیلان - رشت (پردیس خودگردان)
عدم تعهد خوابگاه محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان واقع در بندر انزلی

۴۴
۱۲۰۲۵
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه

۴۵
۱۲۰۳۴
دکتری حرفه ای دندانپزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بندرعباس (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه واقع در بندر عباس

۴۶
۱۰۰۸۴
دکتری حرفه ای دامپزشکی
دانشگاه تبریز (روزانه)


۴۷
۱۹۰۵۲
روانشناسی - بالینی
دانشگاه تبریز (روزانه)


۴۸
۱۲۰۸۵
دکتری حرفه ای داروسازی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یزد (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان واقع در احمد اباد مشیر

۴۹
۱۰۸۶۵
علوم ازمایشگاهی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز (روزانه)


۵۰
۱۲۰۸۴
دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یزد (پردیس خودگردان)
محل تحصیل پردیس خودگردان واقع در احمد اباد مشیر

----------


## MAHSA

> سلام دوستان....
> 
> 
> این درصد های کنکور 89 تجربی داخل کشور بنده هست... لطفا بهم کمک کنید تا بدونم چه رشته ای قبول میشم؟
> 
> ادبیات : 48%
> عربی : 48%
> دینی : 60%
> زبان : 48%
> ...


اون رتبه توو منطقه دو بود بنا به تخمینه گزینه دو

----------


## pezeshki94

> گروه آزمایشی
>      ---------     ریاضی     تجربی     انسانی     زبان     هنر
> سهمیه
>      ---------     منطقه 1     منطقه 2     منطقه 3
> 
> 
> 
> ادبیات
> 
> ...


توی قلمچی زدم حدودا 3500 تا 4000 شدم.... فرقش ما مال شما چیه؟؟؟

----------


## MAHSA

> توی قلمچی زدم حدودا 3500 تا 4000 شدم.... فرقش ما مال شما چیه؟؟؟


من تخمین رتبه گزینه دو زدم 
قلمچی رتبه رو میاره پایین گزینه دو میبره بالا 
توو کنکور یه چیزی مابین این دوتا میشه با این درصدا رتبت

----------


## pezeshki94

> من تخمین رتبه گزینه دو زدم 
> قلمچی رتبه رو میاره پایین گزینه دو میبره بالا 
> توو کنکور یه چیزی مابین این دوتا میشه با این درصدا رتبت




 

با این درصد و این رتبه بینایی سنجی مشهد قبول شده

اگه مثل گزینه دو باشه که من بدبخت میشم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pezeshki94

از کنکور 88 به کنکور 89 با همین درصد ها رتبه ها بالا تر میره... یعنی کنکور آسون تر شده؟؟؟

----------


## MAHSA

> از کنکور 88 به کنکور 89 با همین درصد ها رتبه ها بالا تر میره... یعنی کنکور آسون تر شده؟؟؟


تعداد داوطلبا زیاد شده

----------


## MAHSA

> با این درصد و این رتبه بینایی سنجی مشهد قبول شده
> 
> اگه مثل گزینه دو باشه که من بدبخت میشم


زیستش بالاتر از 54 بودا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

الان زوده واسه تخمین رتبه میتونی درصد هاتو بهتر کنی

----------

